# Qual'è stata la vostra prima console?



## juventino (23 Giugno 2013)

Come da titolo, qual'è stata la prima console che avete posseduto e a cui avete giocato? Anche portatile.
Per quel che mi riguarda, essendo del 93, la mia prima console non poteva che essere lei


----------



## Butcher (23 Giugno 2013)

S.ega Master System


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, qual'è stata la prima console che avete posseduto e a cui avete giocato? Anche portatile.
> Per quel che mi riguarda, essendo del 93, la mia prima console non poteva che essere lei


 ci orinai dentro ma il giorno dopo(e tutt'oggi)funzionava ancora perfettamente


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2013)

Emh
1 Atari
2 Amiga 1200
preistoria


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2013)

Nintendo 64 









Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *ci orinai dentro* ma il giorno dopo(e tutt'oggi)funzionava ancora perfettamente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>


Lunga storia


----------



## Djici (23 Giugno 2013)

atari, nes e game boy le prime tre di una lunga serie


----------



## Gekyn (23 Giugno 2013)

Master System


----------



## juventino (23 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *ci orinai dentro* ma il giorno dopo(e tutt'oggi)funzionava ancora perfettamente




Comunque la mia non ha avuto la stessa resistenza della tua purtroppo


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Giugno 2013)

commodore 64 anche se non è esattamente una console. 
poi tanti pc.... 486, pentium, pentium 4 ecc... una fugace apparizione di un game boy color... 
mi sono arreso alle console solo 2 anni fa... xbox 360. prima vera console in 26 anni di vita


----------



## Miro (23 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ci orinai dentro ma il giorno dopo(e tutt'oggi)funzionava ancora perfettamente





Comunque, la mia prima console fu il NES di mio padre, con i vari Super Mario Bros, Duck Hunt e Ninja Gaiden  poi presi la PS1 che nonostante i 18 anni da maturanda funziona ancora come il primo giorno


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2013)

Nintendo 8 bit, mitico!


----------



## Brain84 (24 Giugno 2013)

Commodore 64, alla fine era una console


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2013)

Atari


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Giugno 2013)

il nes, bei tempi.


----------



## jaws (24 Giugno 2013)

Olvetti prodest


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Giugno 2013)

**** Mega Drive con Global Gladiators. Clamoroso


----------



## robs91 (24 Giugno 2013)

S.e.g.a saturn


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Commodore 64, alla fine era una console



Idem, il primo giochino a cui giocai fu probabilmente questo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

psone


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Giugno 2013)

**** Master System


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Giugno 2013)

Nintendo e super nintendo sono le prime console che mi hanno fatto conoscere i videogames, ma la prima playstation mi ha aperto in un mondo dalla quale non sono mai più uscito.


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Giugno 2013)

Nes o Snes, manco ricordo quale fosse, prestata da un vicino.
Psone la prima di mia proprietà.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Giugno 2013)

la prima home conslole è il nintendo wii  troppo giovane 

prima in assoluto il game boy advance nel 2004 alla tenera età di 9 anni


----------



## Stex (24 Giugno 2013)

nes


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2013)

Amiga 600, se vogliamo chiamarla Console. Tantissima roba.

Poi le varie console della Sega


----------



## Bawert (24 Giugno 2013)

PS1, anche se la due era già uscita


----------



## Butcher (24 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Amiga 600, se vogliamo chiamarla Console. Tantissima roba.
> 
> Poi le varie console della Sega



Com'è che tu puoi scrivere S.ega e noi no?


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2013)

Lo puoi scrivere


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Giugno 2013)

sega master system


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Atari, era di mio cugino.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Com'è che tu puoi scrivere S.ega e noi no?


Ahahah post dell'anno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Emh
> 1 Atari
> 2 Amiga 1200
> preistoria



e commodore 64 ... non ricordo in che successione però.. praticamente avevo le prime consolle a cassette ( si avete capito bene a cassette )


----------



## gabuz (25 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Amiga 600, se vogliamo chiamarla Console. Tantissima roba.


.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Sega Mega Drive con incluso Sonic 1 del 1993 come regalo di mio cugino per la cresima di mio fratello.


----------



## Miro (26 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> la prima home conslole è il nintendo wii, troppo giovane
> 
> prima in assoluto il game boy advance nel 2004 alla tenera età di 9 anni



Sbarbatello 

Ve lo ricordate il primo Game Boy? pesava come una tegola in marmo


----------

